# James Wylie - Master- b 1849, d 1903 Clackmannan



## andygibb (Dec 15, 2012)

I have a certificate of completion of Masters duties for James Wylie, born Clackmannan 17th October 1849 and died there on 3rd March 1903.

The certificate was issued on 13th Feb 1879.

The problem is, looking at merchant seamen records, I can not find any ships he served on.

Can anyone point me to other sources that may help me find him.

Best wishes

Andy


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello,
Was there a certificate number anywhere?
Where did you get the copy of the certificate, from Ancestry.com?

Roger


----------



## andygibb (Dec 15, 2012)

Yes I got them from his grand daughter, who has had the same problem as me but yes they are on Ancestry...the number is 13580.

Thanks

Andy


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello Andy,
If indeed his certificate number was 13580, I am afraid there is no easy way to find his ships online.
If his records have survived this information would be available from the National Archive in London. 
I assume you live in Scotland and it may be more economical to pay for research from the records in Lloyds Captains Register. 
Let me know how you wish to procced and I will endevour to help.

Roger


----------



## andygibb (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks for that, I have contacts at the NA that i have used before to obtain information so i will try there.

Best wishes

Andy


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

If its anywhere it should be in this piece
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...tails.asp?CATID=344172&CATLN=6&accessmethod=5
He may also have records in BT122/14.
To compare costs, Ask for a quote from Lloyds Captains Register from London Metropolitan Archives
http://www.cityoflondon.gov.uk/thin...ry/Pages/Family-History-Research-Service.aspx

Roger


----------



## andygibb (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks Roger


----------

